# Parents Brawl At Softball Youth Tournament



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 20, 2018)

A bizarre brawl broke out between parents of two rival softball teams at a youth tournament in Kingsport, Tenn.

Cellphone footage of the incident posted on Facebook shows a gaggle of parents rolling around on the side of a hill near the field, while others stood to the side. The video lasts 54 seconds and ends with both sides of the fight just milling around.

The teams were there for a 12-and-under tournament sponsored by USA Softball.

Tournament director Tina Gale told WJHL *that both of the teams involved in the fight were from North Carolina, and both have been barred from future competitions.*

The Kingsport Police Department responded to the incident, but no one was charged and no injuries were reported, according to the Kingsport Times-News.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 20, 2018)

Savages. I wouldn't feel safe with them in my community.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 20, 2018)

EVerybody looked so tired afterwards lol! 

But it’s sad that the parents actions affected the kids’ ability to compete any further. So ridiculous.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 20, 2018)

I witnessed this in Dallas at my friends nephews baseball game. The first thing popped into my my mind is Texas is an open carry state. They was going in!


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 20, 2018)

Mericans


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 20, 2018)

Whew Chile, the ghetto!


ETA- I commented before I watched the video and lawd  they all look like they eat cheese whiz and beef jerky sticks whilst sitting on the couch watching CMT all day. 

I’m sure they all went home and nursed their wounds over a lukewarm dish of unseasoned casserole and cheap beer.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 20, 2018)

*Lol, not near one know how to throw them hands, just rolling around in ground...  *


----------



## momi (Jun 20, 2018)

What is Becky throwing from the sidelines at :0017 ???


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2018)

Rednecks doing what Rednecks do...


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 20, 2018)

All that darn hollering and nobody was even doing anything  I bet that pile smelled like bologna.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 20, 2018)

Why is somebody screaming bloody murder?! 

Seriously, chill out, rednecks.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 20, 2018)

THUGS infesting the US!!!

Hey, Orange Idiot: instead of abusing, detaining, killing, kidnapping and selling POC, expel yourself and all of your infested yt thugs to Russia, via of the newly created Space Force. What’s even better, I’ll raise the necessary dollars to transport your despicable behinds to Russia. I have some cool cousins, and I’m sure I can find more, to kick your behinds to Russia, to get you all there faster.

Contrary to “popular” belief, the black women can and will run this nation without  you “animals”. We got this and it’ll be the best nation in all of HERstory (history) EVER!!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jun 20, 2018)

Those screams tho. White folks are dramatic as hell


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 20, 2018)

They look exhausted after. I’d have called 911 crying then parked where I could see what happened when cops arrived.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 20, 2018)

I kept waiting for the fight to start.


----------



## Mai Tai (Jun 21, 2018)

That's a whole lot of blubber.  They all need to unhand the soft drinks.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jun 21, 2018)

DP


----------



## Z-kitty (Jun 21, 2018)

I had to curse a white lady out last year at my daughters 8u softball game and I’m the least confrontational person ever.  Something about those rednecks that live through their kids that the games are intense for them.


----------



## cocosweet (Jun 21, 2018)

ladysaraii said:


> Savages. I wouldn't feel safe with them in my community.


It’s all that dadgum country music, I tell you what.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 21, 2018)

Z-kitty said:


> I had to curse a white lady out last year at my daughters 8u softball game and I’m the least confrontational person ever.  Something about those rednecks that live through their kids that the games are intense for them.


My son played one season of baseball on a recreational league and two of the coaches flipped out on each other during a game. It was so embarrassing to have him talk to the kids about sportsmanship and then act a fool right in front of them.


----------



## OneShinyface (Jun 21, 2018)

I didn't even watch the video...lol. Ya'll comments have me choking back my laughter in the office.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 21, 2018)

Seeing the little girls crying really hurt my heart.  Those women are crazy getting in the middle of that foolishness.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 21, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Why is somebody screaming bloody murder?!
> 
> Seriously, chill out, rednecks.




I think the ones screaming the loudest were the girls on the team.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 21, 2018)

1QTPie said:


> Seeing the little girls crying really hurt my heart.  Those women are crazy getting in the middle of that foolishness.


IKR? I love DH but I bet he can take a punch better than me so I’d just leave that nonsense to him if he were foolish enough to get in that mess


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2018)

!!!



cutiepiebabygirl said:


> I kept waiting for the fight to start.


----------



## mensa (Jun 21, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> All that darn hollering and nobody was even doing anything  I bet that pile smelled like bologna.


----------



## mensa (Jun 21, 2018)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Those screams tho. White folks are dramatic as hell


They really are, LOL!


----------



## nysister (Jun 21, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> Whew Chile, the ghetto!
> 
> 
> ETA- I commented before I watched the video and lawd  they all look like they eat cheese whiz and beef jerky sticks whilst sitting on the couch watching CMT all day.
> ...



Bwaaaaahahaha
Tears I tell you, tears!


----------



## nysister (Jun 21, 2018)

Brwnbeauti said:


> They look exhausted after. I’d have called 911 crying then parked where I could see what happened when cops arrived.



I love youuuuuuuu! 

We've the same level of mischievousness! LOL


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 21, 2018)

Y'all never disappoint! I got the hiccups I laughed so hard!!


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 22, 2018)

nysister said:


> Bwaaaaahahaha
> Tears I tell you, tears!




It’s true  Caucasianoids love casseroles covered in corn flakes and Busch beer.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 22, 2018)

Tsk, tsk, tsk ... feral whites.


----------

